# Macro Coupler



## bmrust (Aug 7, 2009)

Just got my macro coupler in the mail.  Going from a 70-300mm lens to a 50mm lens (backwards).

Anyone have any tips on how to make this thing work?  I cannot seem to get anything in focus.  I've tried things that are close, as well as things far away... just can't seem to find the "sweet spot".

Thanks


----------



## ocular (Aug 7, 2009)

Are you getting alot of blur like this ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Are you experiencing vignette ?

After a quick google search you too can find what your looking for....


----------



## bmrust (Aug 7, 2009)

i sorta got it to work... by getting the end of my lens RIGHT next to the subject (1 inch max).  Some vignetting, but not too bad.

once i find some interesting stuff to shoot, i'll post some pics


----------

